
When Times Are Good, the Gender Gap Grows - Jun8
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/when-times-are-good-the-gender-gap-grows/
======
Jun8
Very interesting result on the gender-equality paradox
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender-
equality_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender-equality_paradox)).

Here is the original paper in Science:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6412/eaas9899.edit...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/362/6412/eaas9899.editor-
summary). Here's another good write up from Ars Technica:
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/gender-
differences-i...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/gender-differences-
in-personality-are-bigger-in-egalitarian-countries/)

